# HGVC NYC compare and contrast



## DazedandConfused (Jun 6, 2017)

There are three HGVC in NYC

The Hilton Club - shows no available reservations via points online

West 57 street - has decent availability over the next 45 days

The Residence Club - Can't view availability online

What are the main differences with booking NYC on points from a non-NYC owner?

Is one of the three more preferred to book?

The 45 day window is pretty tight, but flights to NYC are common and I would like to use HGVC points sometime in the fall.


----------



## brp (Jun 7, 2017)

W. 57th is, hands down, a superior property. We used to own at HCNY- which is basically the same property as HCNY. W. 57th has a nicer lounge, is much less crowded and is, overall, nicer. This is independent of the "booking as a non-owner" question, but an assessment as an owner (at different times) of both.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 7, 2017)

W57th street is currently the only one available to HGVC owners via the HGVC Reservation system

The Hilton Club - *not available to HGVC owners via HGVC reservation system (only available via RCI exchanges)*
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/new-york/the-hilton-club-new-york/

West 57 street - *only available to HGVC owners via HGVC reservation system 44 days prior to checkout (1 night minimum). $85 housekeeping charge for 3 nights or less. Lounge is only available to W57th owners.*
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/new-york/west-57th-street-by-hilton-club/

The Residence Club - *Scheduled to open in early 2018*
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/new-york/the-residences-by-hilton-club/


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 7, 2017)

thanks...looks like W 57 is the one

Also, they allow 1 or 2 night bookings on points

Does anyone know when the Residence club opens


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 7, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> Does anyone know when the Residence club opens



I don't think they have announced a specific date yet, just early 2018.


----------



## KathyA (Jun 8, 2017)

brp said:


> W. 57th is, hands down, a superior property. We used to own at HCNY- which is basically the same property as HCNY. W. 57th has a nicer lounge, is much less crowded and is, overall, nicer. This is independent of the "booking as a non-owner" question, but an assessment as an owner (at different times) of both.
> 
> Cheers.


If you are not a NYC owner you are not allowed to use the lounges at either HCNY or at W. 57th.


----------



## brp (Jun 8, 2017)

KathyA said:


> If you are not a NYC owner you are not allowed to use the lounges at either HCNY or at W. 57th.



Good point. Owners (or those staying on an owner's points) can use the lounge. Others cannot. Since we've only stayed at both as owners, I'd forgotten that.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 9, 2017)

For those interested in compiling a list of resale prices for the last 6 months. Only those sales which hgvc did not exercise rofr will be included. 

That will give us an idea of what to offer when compared to the rofr thread. 

Now we just need some more rofr data from NYC


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 14, 2017)

brp said:


> W. 57th is, hands down, a superior property. We used to own at HCNY- which is basically the same property as HCNY. W. 57th has a nicer lounge, is much less crowded and is, overall, nicer. This is independent of the "booking as a non-owner" question, but an assessment as an owner (at different times) of both.
> 
> Cheers.


Having stayed at W. 57th 3 times I ended up buying at HCNY.  I felt the rooms were nicer (some) but I know that is subjective.  Also it seemed like HCNY would be easier to book on relatively short notice.  The lounge at 57th is hands down nicer, that I will miss.  I also wanted a more hotel like feel for NYC and HCNY has that obviously.  I have yet to even stay at HCNY but when last there they were rebuilding the entire lobby area and hopefully that will also be a big improvement.  Just my $0.02....


----------



## brp (Jun 14, 2017)

Nomad420 said:


> Having stayed at W. 57th 3 times I ended up buying at HCNY.  I felt the rooms were nicer (some) but I know that is subjective.  Also it seemed like HCNY would be easier to book on relatively short notice.  The lounge at 57th is hands down nicer, that I will miss.  I also wanted a more hotel like feel for NYC and HCNY has that obviously.  I have yet to even stay at HCNY but when last there they were rebuilding the entire lobby area and hopefully that will also be a big improvement.  Just my $0.02....



One of the things that we didn't like about HCNY is that it is a small part of a HUGE hotel. Elevators can take a very long time during a pretty large part of the day. We found the rooms nicer at W. 57th, but I know that they've redone HCNY, so this is based on the older rooms, But, as you say, YMMV 

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 15, 2017)

brp said:


> One of the things that we didn't like about HCNY is that it is a small part of a HUGE hotel. Elevators can take a very long time during a pretty large part of the day. We found the rooms nicer at W. 57th, but I know that they've redone HCNY, so this is based on the older rooms, But, as you say, YMMV
> 
> Cheers.



I was told that in response to the elevator complaints there is now a dedicated HCNY elevator.  Again, I have yet to actually stay there so can't confirm. 

I was lucky enough to book one of the one BR units at 57th St. with the balcony and I must admit that was an incredible unit.  When I looked none were available through HGVC or retail.  The penthouse units were also sold out but that is out of my price range for sure.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 17, 2017)

Nomad420 said:


> I was told that in response to the elevator complaints there is now a dedicated HCNY elevator.  Again, I have yet to actually stay there so can't confirm.



FWIW We stayed at HCNY (we own W 57th) in August 2016 and there was no dedicated elevator (although we didn't experience major problems with waits).

But...that's nearly a year ago so things could have changed.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 17, 2017)

We have stayed at HGVC W. 57th, Hilton Vacation Club, and Manhattan Club. Our favorite is HCNY and least favorite was the Manhattan Club. We prefer the HCNY location though the 3 of them are not very far apart. All of our stays were exchanges through SFX.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 21, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> FWIW We stayed at HCNY (we own W 57th) in August 2016 and there was no dedicated elevator (although we didn't experience major problems with waits).
> 
> But...that's nearly a year ago so things could have changed.



We just came back from a promotional weekend at HCNY and there was a set of elevators that went to the upper floors. We stayed on the 36th FL, check in was on the 37th FL, and the presentation was on the 44th or 45th FL. I don't think we ever even waited a minute for the elevator.

We liked it, but just have no interest in paying those prices or adding the annual maintenance fees to what we already have. I would love to know, however, what experience Tug users would say reasonable prices for HCNY or 57th St. would be. Also, when you buy resale, does that affect your Hilton Honors status (Gold, Diamond, etc) and does it remain true that when converting Hilton Club points to HH points you have a 50:1 points ratio?


----------



## brp (Jun 21, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> We liked it, but just have no interest in paying those prices or adding the annual maintenance fees to what we already have. I would love to know, however, what experience Tug users would say reasonable prices for HCNY or 57th St. would be. Also, when you buy resale, does that affect your Hilton Honors status (Gold, Diamond, etc) and does it remain true that when converting Hilton Club points to HH points you have a 50:1 points ratio?



We bought our W 57th resale a while back, and prices were in the $25K+ range for a 5200 point contract. Not sure where they are now, but likely in the same range.

Resale has no bearing on HHonors status. Direct purchase can confer Gold, but resale will not. Whatever you otherwise have you will still have. I'm pretty sure that these contracts maintain the 50:1 ratio, but I'm not sure as we've never done it since it's a sucker bet.

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 21, 2017)

brp said:


> We bought our W 57th resale a while back, and prices were in the $25K+ range for a 5200 point contract. Not sure where they are now, but likely in the same range.
> 
> Resale has no bearing on HHonors status. Direct purchase can confer Gold, but resale will not. Whatever you otherwise have you will still have. I'm pretty sure that these contracts maintain the 50:1 ratio, but I'm not sure as we've never done it since it's a sucker bet.
> 
> Cheers.



Bought from developer (first and only time, I do own other properties but bought those all retail) at HCNY and was paid approximately $40K for 5250 points.  There were several reasons why we did buy from the developer. 
First off after searching the market there were very few properties available for sale in the retail market at either 57/HCNY.   Pricing at HCNY retail was approx. $24K retail for similar deal so still pretty pricey. They (Hilton Club)  then through 25K "Bogus Points" at us to use for the first two years which we are currently using.  They claimed they were worth $20K but I would say more like $12K (if that) but still nice.
Secondly we did get the Hilton LT Gold deal for both my wife and I.  Since we travel extensively for work this was and has been helpful. 
We settle on HCNY over 57 St.  as we were told and indeed it seems to be true that it is easier to book close in at HCNY, we were attracted by that.  My brother is an owner at 57st so we can and do still go there (now using the "Bogus Points") but no doubt 57St is very nice (some rooms are super nice).


----------



## brp (Jun 21, 2017)

Nomad420 said:


> Secondly we did get the Hilton LT Gold deal for both my wife and I.  Since we travel extensively for work this was and has been helpful.
> We settle on HCNY over 57 St.  as we were told and indeed it seems to be true that it is easier to book close in at HCNY, we were attracted by that.  My brother is an owner at 57st so we can and do still go there (now using the "Bogus Points") but no doubt 57St is very nice (some rooms are super nice).



We have never had a problem getting a regular studio at W 57th, even somewhat close in. The Premium Studios book faster, but we tend to book reasonably far out, so that is not a problem.

I get HHonors Gold through several of my credit cards, and we get Diamond through credit card spend, so losing out on that was not an issue.

Definitely pluses to both. We just found the whole New York Hilton scene co crowded compared to the more tranquil W. 57th, so that, and the superior lounge, are what did it for us. And we found the savings from resale well worth it since the direct had no real benefit for us.

Cheers.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 22, 2017)

brp said:


> We have never had a problem getting a regular studio at W 57th, even somewhat close in. The Premium Studios book faster, but we tend to book reasonably far out, so that is not a problem.
> 
> I get HHonors Gold through several of my credit cards, and we get Diamond through credit card spend, so losing out on that was not an issue.
> 
> ...


How many point did you get at what price?


----------



## brp (Jun 22, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> How many point did you get at what price?



We got 5200 at about $27K. I think that this was about equal to our two other HGVC and two DCV combined...but worth it to us 

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 22, 2017)

brp said:


> We have never had a problem getting a regular studio at W 57th, even somewhat close in. The Premium Studios book faster, but we tend to book reasonably far out, so that is not a problem.
> 
> I get HHonors Gold through several of my credit cards, and we get Diamond through credit card spend, so losing out on that was not an issue.
> 
> ...



Just to be clear, I am not suggesting anybody buy in NYC from the developer but for us it worked at the time.  As you can see even retail sales at the NYC properties are high and not abundant.  Basically since I now own in HCNY if and when I want more points I will buy the cheapest points I can get at any location, obviously NOT from the developer.  From what you stated it looks like IF I wanted to I could dump HCNY for about $27K today, not planning on it but interesting data.


----------



## JackieC2 (Jun 22, 2017)

I own at HCNY. It has 2 bedroom units which work well for me since I bring friends with me. 57th does not have 2 bedroom units.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 22, 2017)

We just bought Midtown Hilton Club residence club yesterday.  The same reason that not much resales on line.  We bought 16,800, pent house one bedroom room platinum season, with MF of $2707, that is cheaper MF than HCNY or 57 street. There is no two bedroom unit. They offer pre-construction price since it will open in 2018.  Another benefit is that the points can be used in any Hilton residence club that they will develop in the future.  Since we are elite premier and former Hilton Club owner, we got additional discounts of 7%.  The HHoner points ratio is 1:50.   We got 28,000 bonus points.   We can book into any residence club developed by Hilton now and in the future 60 days in advance and using the owners' lounge of any residence owners lounge that serves breakfast and happy hours.  We can book home reservation at Hilton Residence club (45th and 46 floors) one year in advance or 9 month for club reservation.  The 57 street and HCNY can only book at only at their own 57th street and use their own owners' lounge.  They will not be able to book midtown Hilton residence club until 45 days in advance and not able to use owners' lounge in residence club.  we got 28,000 bonus point, and they suggest us to convert the 16800 to HHoner (16800 x 50= 840,000) points and use the bonus points for Hilton club.  We may do it, since the HHoner points never expire and we have plenty of points for using at home resorts.  The HCNY residence club will be opened by 1/1/2018.  We were elite premier before buying this.  The purchase did not change our elite status.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sounds like it will be nice, wish it was available to see when I bought at HCNY.  On a per point bases the MF is very reasonable, I am paying much more at HCNY.  Exactly where is HRCNY located?  Interesting that they gave you owners lounge use at 57 St. in the past that was strictly owners of 57 St. and only owners.  They kind of coveted it as it is a great lounge area.  I wonder if that will raise any feathers of the current 57 St owners???  LOL... Oh well, things change I guess.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 22, 2017)

Nomad420 said:


> Sounds like it will be nice, wish it was available to see when I bought at HCNY.  On a per point bases the MF is very reasonable, I am paying much more at HCNY.  Exactly where is HRCNY located?  Interesting that they gave you owners lounge use at 57 St. in the past that was strictly owners of 57 St. and only owners.  They kind of coveted it as it is a great lounge area.  I wonder if that will raise any feathers of the current 57 St owners???  LOL... Oh well, things change I guess.



The NY Residence Hilton Club is the same location of HCNY.  HCNY is 37 and 38th floors (1335 Avenue of Americas, NY, NY.  The Residence club is 45 and 46th floor.  The Residence club owners' lounge is at 45th floor that over look central parks. 46th floor is penthouse units.  It is still under construction and schedule to open in 2018.  They better since we will start to pay MF 1/1/2018.  No MF for 2017.
The NYRHC is not able to use 57th street owners' lounge since 57 street is its own club.  Neither 57 th street can use NYRHC.  NYRHC will be able to use DC's residence Hilton Club owners' lounge so does DC RHC will be able to use NYRHC owners lounge.  They are planning to get more residence club in Chicago, San Francisco.... big cities of the world.  The NYRHC will be able to use any of the future developed residence club owners' lounge and reservation 60 days ahead for any RHC. (All HGVC member can only reserve RHC 45 days ahead as to the 57th street).  The RHC owners' lounge is for RHC owners only same as 57th street owners lounge only for 57th street owners.   If you belong to one RHC, you can access to all residence club owners' lounges.  (57th street is not residence club, neither HCNY.  They can only use the owners lounge in their own club.)  Another thing is Residence club do not pay another separate HGVC club due like HCNY does.  There is going to be 29 units per floor (45 and 46 floor of midtown Hilton.) and it sells out pretty fast.  The platinum studio premier unit already sold out (7200 points with MF $1758).  There is only studio premier (7200/5100), studio premier plus (10,500/7500), studio penthouse (14,400/10,500). One bedroom premier (12,600/8700) and  1 bedroom penthouse (16,800/11,600). (platinum season points/gold season points).  Another interesting thing is that I was told the system will know if you are member of RHC.  But the system will not be able to tell apart your HGVC points from RHC points.  So if you buy a small piece of RHC, you can use your HGVC points to reserve RHC.  but only the maximum HC points can be convert to HHoner points 50:1.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 23, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> FWIW We stayed at HCNY (we own W 57th) in August 2016 and there was no dedicated elevator (although we didn't experience major problems with waits).
> 
> But...that's nearly a year ago so things could have changed.


I was there the last weekend.  The elevator for HCNY is floor 34--44.  No problem at all.  Actually better than the elevator for the hotels.


----------



## brp (Jun 23, 2017)

ccwu said:


> We can book home reservation at Hilton Residence club (45th and 46 floors) one year in advance or 9 month for club reservation.  The 57 street and HCNY can only book at only at their own 57th street and use their own owners' lounge.  They will not be able to book midtown Hilton residence club until 45 days in advance and not able to use owners' lounge in residence club.



Because these are all the same location (within 3 blocks) we would never have a need to boon HCNY or HRCNY since we own at W. 57th, so the 45 day limit would not be relevant. I think owning at any of them reduces the chances that one would book at the other (could happen, but much less likely). We never book for a week, so the Home reservation would never have value. But the 9 month advance on a New York property is key. I've not seen HRCNY, but HCNY (especially with the new elevators that have been mentioned) is a nice property. We just found W. 57th to be (slightly) better located, smaller, quieter and with a superior lounge. But all are great properties.

Cheers.


----------



## KathyA (Jun 23, 2017)

ccwu said:


> I was there the last weekend.  The elevator for HCNY is floor 34--44.  No problem at all.  Actually better than the elevator for the hotels.


We have owned at HCNY for more than 10 years.  The elevators to the club have always been 34-44.  Your wait time may vary depending on the time and day.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jun 23, 2017)

ccwu said:


> The NYRHC is not able to use 57th street owners' lounge since 57 street is its own club.  Neither 57 th street can use NYRHC.  NYRHC will be able to use DC's residence Hilton Club owners' lounge so does DC RHC will be able to use NYRHC owners lounge.


 
I must have misread your initial post, the above is how I understood the lounge access "rules" were.  I guess the owners at 57st can relax now.. .


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 23, 2017)

KathyA said:


> If you are not a NYC owner you are not allowed to use the lounges at either HCNY or at W. 57th.


When we heard the presentation last week, we bought (and rescinded) TD Suites - the Washington DC Hilton Club property. We were under the impression that we would've been able to use the Hilton Club Residences Lounge and the 57th Street owners lounge. Are you saying that's in correct and that if you own Hilton Club, but not the specific location, we wouldn't have been able to use the different lounges? This is so confusing to me, isn't that supposed to be one of the major perks of Hilton Club ownership?

Also, we were told there would be 2 bedroom offerings - sleeping 6 at the Hilton Club Residences location. Can anyone confirm this to be true or not?


----------



## brp (Jun 23, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> We were under the impression that we would've been able to use the Hilton Club Residences Lounge and the 57th Street owners lounge. Are you saying that's in correct and that if you own Hilton Club, but not the specific location, we wouldn't have been able to use the different lounges? This is so confusing to me, isn't that supposed to be one of the major perks of Hilton Club ownership?



To be very clear- whatever the rules about cross-lounge use within Hilton Club (at a location you don't own) may be, this has nothing to do with W. 57th, which is not part of Hilton Club but it's own one-off location. So, even if Hilton Club folks can use lounges at non-home Hilton Club locations, they still cannot at W. 57th.

Cheers.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 24, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> When we heard the presentation last week, we bought (and rescinded) TD Suites - the Washington DC Hilton Club property. We were under the impression that we would've been able to use the Hilton Club Residences Lounge and the 57th Street owners lounge. Are you saying that's in correct and that if you own Hilton Club, but not the specific location, we wouldn't have been able to use the different lounges? This is so confusing to me, isn't that supposed to be one of the major perks of Hilton Club ownership?
> 
> Also, we were told there would be 2 bedroom offerings - sleeping 6 at the Hilton Club Residences location. Can anyone confirm this to be true or not?



DC Hilton Residence Club can use the lounge in NYC Residence Club lounge.  You will not be able to use NYC Hilton Club or 57St HC lounge.  They said the lounge food is going to be prepared by famous David something.  I do not know who is David...  But when I was in the presentation, the same person prepared pastries, and lunch bites were delicious.

There is 2 bedroom in NY Hilton Club (I was told that only NY HC can use their HC points to book it.  It is not open to HGVC members as 57th street does within 45 days)  I think there are 2 bedroom in 57th street too and it is impossible to book it by non 57th street members.  There were only 2 or 4 units.  They are planning phase II NY Residence HC and may have 2 bedroom.  We do not know when or where for the phase II.  As NY Residence HC owner, we can use DC residence Hilton Club lounge or any future residence club.  They do plan for residence club in other cities (Chicago, San Francisco. etc..)  The perk is for members of Residence Hilton Club only.  It is not applicable to 57th street or mid town Hilton Club.  There is a difference of Residence HC and HC or may be we should call it Hilton Residence Club.  The Residence Club is new trend of HGVC.  It has the benefit of Hilton Club 50:1 and more flexible in points using by the Residence members (able to use HGVC points to book 12 months in advance by the residence members for the home week, and 9 month for club reservation into residence club, 60 days into other Hilton club excluding NYHC.)


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 24, 2017)

ccwu said:


> DC Hilton Residence Club can use the lounge in NYC Residence Club lounge.  You will not be able to use NYC Hilton Club or 57St HC lounge.  They said the lounge food is going to be prepared by famous David something.  I do not know who is David...  But when I was in the presentation, the same person prepared pastries, and lunch bites were delicious.
> 
> There is 2 bedroom in NY Hilton Club (I was told that only NY HC can use their HC points to book it.  It is not open to HGVC members as 57th street does within 45 days)  I think there are 2 bedroom in 57th street too and it is impossible to book it by non 57th street members.  There were only 2 or 4 units.  They are planning phase II NY Residence HC and may have 2 bedroom.  We do not know when or where for the phase II.  We, as NY Residence HC owner, we can use DC residence Hilton Club lounge or any future residence club.  They do plan for residence club in other cities (Chicago, San Francisco. etc..)  The perk is for members of Residence Hilton Club only.  It is not applicable to 57th street or mid town Hilton Club.  There is a difference of Residence HC and HC or may be we should call it Hilton Residence Club.  The Residence Club is new trend of HGVC.  It has the benefit of Hilton Club 50:1 and more flexible in points using by the Residence members (able to use HGVC points to book 12 months in advance by the residence members for the home week, and 9 month for club reservation into residence club, 60 days into other Hilton club excluding NYHC.)


Gotcha! Thank you for the explaination. At the moment, the D.C. Property is still in transition - from just an embassy suites to upgrading some upper floors for TD Suites. As of right now, everyone who stays there has free breakfast & happy hour snacks, etc., because apparently that's what embassy suites do. They don't have a separate owners lounge yet, but I suppose they'll be working on that in the future. This information was attained by calling the embassy suites in DC directly, or The District, by Hilton Club (TD Suites).


----------



## janckenn (Jun 26, 2017)

The owner's lounge is now open in The District.


----------



## hyperjewl (Jun 26, 2017)

janckenn said:


> The owner's lounge is now open in The District.


Are there different perks to the owners lounge that regular guests don't also have, through the embassy suites? I believe the hotel still offers free breakfast & oirderve hour.


----------



## brp (Jun 26, 2017)

hyperjewl said:


> AI believe the hotel still offers free breakfast & oirderve hour.



I believe all Embassy Suites hotels offer the hot breakfast and hors d'oeuvres hours although, while the former is pretty consistent, IMO, the latter is very variable.

Cheers.


----------

